# My Truck



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 100_0069.bmp
Sorry didn't load up right.


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

*My truck*


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like mine a little.. Mine is a 92 Isuzu NPR 16ft with lift gate. still haven't got it lettered yet. I haven't been able to park the truck during the week to get it lettered. If I do park it.. It's due to it broke down and at the repair shop..


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

3KP said:


> Looks like mine a little.. Mine is a 92 Isuzu NPR 16ft with lift gate. still haven't got it lettered yet. I haven't been able to park the truck during the week to get it lettered. If I do park it.. It's due to it broke down and at the repair shop..


3k yea mine is a 1991 has a 350 gas which sucks the fuel down. I told the boss he needs to buy a diesel truck. Having alot of problems with the starter having to replace every 5 to 6 months because of the headers being so close to it. Hope everything works out for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

southfl plumber said:


> 3k yea mine is a 1991 has a 350 gas which sucks the fuel down. I told the boss he needs to buy a diesel truck. Having alot of problems with the starter having to replace every 5 to 6 months because of the headers being so close to it. Hope everything works out for you.:thumbup:


Is that the GM engine?


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes redwood its a chevy 350. Actually that engine is about 3yrs old the orginal broke the crank shaft and just made it back to the shop in time for it to totally die.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

southfl plumber said:


> Yes redwood its a chevy 350.


You might try installing a Starter Heat Shield on it.

Here is one that I have used in the past...

If you really want Bullet Proof starting I'd suggest a Tilton Super Starter for your next replacement...

Years ago on the race car we had a 427 motor that loved to heat up the starters and kill them. One day we made it to the semi-finals and lost the round when we couldn't start. That was the last straw and we put in the Tilton Starter and never had another starting problem...

The Tilton is tiny in comparison to the OEM but it is a gear reduction starter and is quite strong...:thumbup:


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> You might try installing a Starter Heat Shield on it.
> 
> Here is one that I have used in the past...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion on heat shield been telling them that for 2yrs. Still having the same thing happening again and hope they get that shield. Will see just hate it when i have to jump the selaniod to get it started half the time.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

southfl plumber said:


> Yes redwood its a chevy 350. Actually that engine is about 3yrs old the orginal broke the crank shaft and just made it back to the shop in time for it to totally die.


Sounds like a chevy allright. :ducks:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> Sounds like a chevy allright. :ducks:


Yea... The other ones you'd be pushing it to the side of the road and waiting for a hook... :laughing:


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mines a '92 Ram 3/4 ton Cummins 2WD. Mostly black in color. 350,000 kilometers. Awesome pipe rack, I've carried 11 lengths of 4" sched 40 steel on it. Good tires. Shifter has broken off several times and can't weld it back on anymore, so I have a 2' piece of 1'' pipe with a 90 on the end for a shifter. Fuel gauge doesn't work. Speedo broken. Heater not working properly. Drivers window always falls into the door, so the panel stays off so I can get at it. Uphostelrys shot, big hole where I sit. Big "star" in windsheild. Radio hasn't worked for years. Numerous dents, some biggies. Snagged a guy wire on the front bumper backing up, it's bent all to crap. No interior light. 1/2 of grille missing. Still have the gas cap though, not using a rag yet. I love my truck.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

southfl plumber said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on heat shield been telling them that for 2yrs. Still having the same thing happening again and hope they get that shield. Will see just hate it when i have to jump the selaniod to get it started half the time.


 I ran two wires from the solenoid to the cab and then installed a 12 volt aftermarket horn button under the dash -- Having to pop the hood in the rain every time I needed to jump the solenoid got old really quick.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Mines a '92 Ram 3/4 ton Cummins 2WD. Mostly black in color. 350,000 kilometers. Awesome pipe rack, I've carried 11 lengths of 4" sched 40 steel on it. Good tires. Shifter has broken off several times and can't weld it back on anymore, so I have a 2' piece of 1'' pipe with a 90 on the end for a shifter. Fuel gauge doesn't work. Speedo broken. Heater not working properly. Drivers window always falls into the door, so the panel stays off so I can get at it. Uphostelrys shot, big hole where I sit. Big "star" in windsheild. Radio hasn't worked for years. Numerous dents, some biggies. Snagged a guy wire on the front bumper backing up, it's bent all to crap. No interior light. 1/2 of grille missing. Still have the gas cap though, not using a rag yet. I love my truck.


You used the words "ram" and "truck" almost interchangeably there... no...no...no! :laughing:


----------

